# 2 beloved horses over the rainbow.



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd like to make a tribute to two horses that I knew and loved very much. They are gone now, but never forgotten. <3

Star- Star was a mini, only about 6 or 7 months old when he passed away. A freak accident, he was found under a round bale of hay. RIP Star <3 It will be about 6 years since you left.

Sunny- Sunny was a OTTB gelding, about 27 y/o when he was put down. Sun was a great ride and a real gentlemen at heart. Could control the baby, Hollywood, real well. Sunny was sadly put down in August last year. He told Sue, to let him go, and it was enough she had done for him. RIP Sunny <3. It will be 1 year in August since you left us.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

How tragic about the mini! So sorry for both your losses.


----------

